# New 3 Shot Rule



## Condor (Mar 25, 2019)

I have had a few recent experiences recently that have persuaded me that the best tactic is to automatically assume you are going to shoot a hog 3 times in the head area every time I shoot a hog.    

I had one get away from me that I shot in the head at nite with a .308.    It was down and then it got up after 10-15 seconds and got away, am pretty sure it died but it still wandered off.

This last weekend one of the club members came face to face with a 200# boar while he was turkey hunting.   He shot it between the eyes at 15 yards with a 12 gauge, #5 turkey shot load.   It was knocked down, rolled over and then ran off with a bloody nose and who knows what else wrong with it.   

Also this weekend, I shot a pregnant sow at 50 yards with a .308 with ballistic tip bullets.    It went down for 5 seconds, then gets on its feet and tries to start to walk off.   I shot it again with the .308.   Down it goes, then gets up again and I shoot it again.   It finally went down which is a good thing as I didn’t have any more bullets.

From now on I am going to figure on unloading 3 shells every time I shoot a hog.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 25, 2019)

What ever works for you is good.

I personally have only ever shot one hog twice. All others have been one shot. Calibers include .22 mag, .223 .308 and longbow!

I wait for the right shot or I pass.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 26, 2019)

Condor I was cracking up at the thread title as I knew where this was going.  I’m not sure about a three shot rule but certainly whatever it takes is abiding by whatever role you made ....... you get to shoot them as many times as you want!


----------



## 280 Man (Mar 26, 2019)

I personally live by the rule, shoot as many times as it takes but I have never shot nor needed to ever shoot a hog more than once...


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 26, 2019)

One shot or you didn’t hit it with proper shot placement.
Shooter again till you do.


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 26, 2019)

Shot placement is everything. One shot does it for me most times.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 26, 2019)

A core lok will serve you much better on hogs than a ballistic tip. But either way let him hold it. Barnes makes a tuff bullet too


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 27, 2019)

Reminds me of the guy that shot a deer in the ear seven times.
The club members weren’t happy but I was just curious about why he needed seven shots. He said the deer kept on kickin and flicking it’s ear.
I said why didn’t you aim lower?
He said I didn’t think of that.
The deers ear had seven holes in it and only one was low enough to kill it. ?


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Mar 27, 2019)

#5 Turkey shot isn't gonna kill a hog.


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 27, 2019)

jfarrell30339 said:


> #5 Turkey shot isn't gonna kill a hog.



4's will if close enough, like 5 - 10 yards.


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 27, 2019)

They have a thick,tough,head & gristle on the shoulders. Use a “ tougher/deep penetrating” bullet. FMJ .22mag will roll them over..with careful shot placement ..


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Mar 27, 2019)

Back in the 70s, my ancient, elderly, old, old brother (nine whole years older), spent 2 hours fighting what he was sure was a giant sea bass that struck his 10# test monofilament line. He did manage to drag in in close to the dock we were on, and we beheld a mean 100 pound plus, alligator gar that had swallowed the bait - literally, hook line and sinker!

I pulled a .38 snub, loaded with wadcutters, from the tackle box and leaned over to shoot it between the eyes from 1' away - - - and the bullet bounced OFF! I had to shoot it in each eye before the dang thing quit fighting. One fish - three shots! 

I couldn't stop laughing when old bro tried to net the carcass. He couldn't lift it at first, then it rolled out of the net, finally the line broke and the marine dinosaur sank.

There may be something to the 3 shot rule - when applied to pestiferous creatures from the black lagoons, swamps, and dark places!


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 27, 2019)

I shoot a good bit in fields or around feeders at night with my 300blackout topped with Pulsar thermal and I've seen them hit the ground and catch a second wind and haul tail. When I shoot and it hits the ground kicking I'll send another one just because I've got another bullet to send. The shoulder on a big boar isn't the best place to shoot one since they have a thick shield of grissel. This is the shield on one I shot last summer


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 27, 2019)

A lot of knowledge in this thread. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 27, 2019)

I shoot 5 times.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 27, 2019)

I've shot em with 45-70 and 30-o6. No survivors yet but they do go further than you'd expect even when hit in the vitals. Tuff critters.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 27, 2019)

Guess I been lucky, never shot a hog more than once and never had one run.


----------



## bany (Mar 27, 2019)

I just rebuilt the trigger on my 597 in 22mag. My first opportunity was a big sow at 125yrds. Now generally it’s one to the head and it’s over. I have had about two that either bounced the forehead or was enough to knock down and then it ran. The sow dropped but was moving a little more than I liked so I tapped out 4 more to the head and that was a blast! Sure like the new trigger! And the pig is delicious! So that’s a 5 rule, but I’ll stick with one well placed.


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Mar 28, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> 4's will if close enough, like 5 - 10 yards.


Fair enough...but I don't plan on being that close.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 31, 2019)

jfarrell30339 said:


> #5 Turkey shot isn't gonna kill a hog.


Sure it will. If your close enough and shoot them in the side of the head. I buddy I rabbit hunt with shot one with a .28 gauge #6 high brass in the side of the head and rolled it. Had to shoot it a second time to kill it. I shot a #100 boar in the side of the head with heavy shot 13 last week at 20 feet and rolled it. Had to shoot a second time to kill it


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 31, 2019)

jfarrell30339 said:


> Fair enough...but I don't plan on being that close.


I had 8 of them within 20 yards. It was a little unnerving knowing I only had 3 turkey loads. I did look around for a good tree to climb just in casehe was one of the smaller ones at #100


----------



## longrangedog (Apr 7, 2019)

I've killed 22 hogs in the last 10 months all with 22 long rifle subsonic. The subsonic round from my suppressed CZ bolt gun doesn't cause the other hogs to go nuts (they were all caught in a corral trap) but they drop straight down when hit between the eyes.  Many years ago my family killed domestic hogs in the fall and cured hams and made sausage. My great uncles used 22 shorts. Shot placement is more important than any other factor.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 7, 2019)

We unloaded 3 shotguns full of buckshot at 25 yards one night from a elevated stand. 8 or 9 hogs all circled around a hole of corn. When the guns ran empty, all were laying close. By the time we reloaded only 1 was left. Never found another but I know they had to have died.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 26, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> 4's will if close enough, like 5 - 10 yards.


I've killed a few with 5,6,7 blend  3rd Degrees


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2019)

Bullet placement and the right type ammunition counts for a lot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2019)

Also, if you shoot a hog behind the shoulder like you do a deer, you just gut shot a hog.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 26, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Also, if you shoot a hog behind the shoulder like you do a deer, you just gut shot a hog.


Quartering away it's the perfect shot with turkey loads


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Quartering away it's the perfect shot with turkey loads


Yep, just not broadside.


----------



## Buck Dropper (May 26, 2019)

jfarrell30339 said:


> #5 Turkey shot isn't gonna kill a hog.



I bet this one wishes you were right.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2019)

Buck Dropper said:


> I bet this one wishes you were right.
> 
> View attachment 970236


That’s a toad of a pig ?  ?


----------



## DAVE (May 27, 2019)

If you shoot enough you will eventually hit the right spot.


----------



## hambone76 (May 28, 2019)

jfarrell30339 said:


> #5 Turkey shot isn't gonna kill a hog.



http://forum.gon.com/threads/paulding-forest-hog.942710/


----------



## Mark K (Jun 2, 2019)

jfarrell30339 said:


> #5 Turkey shot isn't gonna kill a hog.


#5 may not, but #9 TSS out of a 20ga at 30yds will. Stoned a sow coming at me head on.
And no offense, but shot placement still applies when shooting pigs. It all depends on whether I want them dropping on the spot or running off to die as to where I shoot them. As long as they aren’t around the feeders they get dropped. Near the feeders and I want them running off to die. Hogs are like coyotes, the only good one is a dead one.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jun 2, 2019)

Mark K said:


> #5 may not, but #9 TSS out of a 20ga at 30yds will. Stoned a sow coming at me head on.
> And no offense, but shot placement still applies when shooting pigs. It all depends on whether I want them dropping on the spot or running off to die as to where I shoot them. As long as they aren’t around the feeders they get dropped. Near the feeders and I want them running off to die. Hogs are like coyotes, the only good one is a dead one.


#5,6,7    3.5" Third Degree blend works .....my model 835 has scored on 3 pigs !


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 9, 2019)

Used to try to be purty but after last year rooting food plot to bare ground taking over feeders and our few white oaks I now shoot as long as I see pigs! Sort of like coyotes


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 10, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> A core lok will serve you much better on hogs than a ballistic tip. But either way let him hold it. Barnes makes a tuff bullet too


True- the 5 hogs I shot this year were with 308 / 150 core loks That all I use for everything--One Shot!!!


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 10, 2019)

Sks with steel jacketed bullets does a pretty good job.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jun 11, 2019)

Mark K said:


> #5 may not, but #9 TSS out of a 20ga at 30yds will. Stoned a sow coming at me head on.
> And no offense, but shot placement still applies when shooting pigs. It all depends on whether I want them dropping on the spot or running off to die as to where I shoot them. As long as they aren’t around the feeders they get dropped. Near the feeders and I want them running off to die. Hogs are like coyotes, the only good one is a dead one.


You do know,people that don’t have them think they a treasured resource.


----------



## Mark R (Jun 11, 2019)

3 shots ? my be having some tactical technical difficulties . just kiddin...


----------



## Mark K (Jun 11, 2019)

MFOSTER said:


> You do know,people that don’t have them think they a treasured resource.


All I can say is be careful what you wish for, lol. You’d think it would be nice to have an extra ToO, but then you have to deal with the habitat destruction, heaven forbid you think about plots...not counting feeders also. And once you get them they are there to stay. You may thin the herd some, but they just learn a little more. I put hogs and coyotes at the same intelligence level. They learn REAL quick. Shooting them is fun as long as you can go without sleep. They can be predictable at first, but it doesn’t take much for them to figure out which fields to avoid. Same with trapping. You may get a few right off, then they figure out what that is and will parade around that trap just taunting you. 
Y’all can have them...I’m just trying to get rid of them!!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jun 16, 2019)

Killed three this week two with 300 blackout and one with 308, most die right there some will run a little ways usually in a circle but all have the same end, skinning tree and freezer!!


----------



## boarbutcher (Jun 21, 2019)

#6 longbeards at about 15 yards dropped stone dead... I'm 5'10" 200# just for reference


----------

